# Orbea namaquensis



## TimV (Aug 20, 2008)

With markings very similar to a leopard, camouflaged by tricking the eye. There's only 4 inches of rain or so per year where they grow, and it doesn't want to draw attention to itself since there's not much for animals to eat. I almost didn't see it when it opened today. Gets pollinated by attracting insects through scent rather than by visual stimulus, and grows flat against the ground to further hide.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, I vote that we (or actually the appropriate authorities) appoint Tim the official PB Botanist.


----------



## TimV (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, that's a nice complement. I babied that thing for over 2 years after going through all sorts of legal hoops to import it. I'm talking watering with an eye dropper difficult. But as I've said before, the more you learn about botany, the more Darwinism seems rather silly and primitive.

Growing these plants is just my way of sticking it to the man


----------

